# What to do in Phoenix?



## mattman27 (May 17, 2008)

Just grabbed a 24 May week in 1BR at Cibola Vista. My wife wants to look around the area for retirement, as I retire from 20 years in the Air Force in another 4. We are planning on doing some swimming, golfing with my 9 year old (who just broke 100 the other day by the way), and looking at homes in the area...

Does anyone have any other must do's for an easy going week?


----------



## Rose Pink (May 18, 2008)

Desert Botanical Garden


----------



## tompalm (May 18, 2008)

Take a day trip to Sedona.  It has been a few years, but we had lunch at the airport diner and it was excellent.  Lots of sites to see all around.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2008)

Plan on hot weather - try to do activities in the morning and hang out by the pool in the afternoon.  The Avg. temp for May 24th is 97º  They are predicting 106º for Monday, but down to the 80's with a chance of rain by the 24th.  

http://www.wunderground.com/US/AZ/Phoenix.html

You could catch a a Diamondsbacks (night) game while you are there - http://arizona.diamondbacks.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=ari


----------



## Kola (May 18, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Plan on hot weather - try to do activities in the morning and hang out by the pool in the afternoon.  The Avg. temp for May 24th is 97º  They are predicting 106º for Monday, but down to the 80's with a chance of rain by the 24th.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/US/AZ/Phoenix.html
> 
> l]



DeniseM
And what should we expect in mid-November when we will be staying for two weeks ?

K


----------



## falmouth3 (May 18, 2008)

When we were on vacation there, years ago, we took a day trip to Tucson and drove up Mt. Lemmon.

Use this link to find other places to go around the area.

http://www.americansouthwest.net/arizona/index.shtml

Sue


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2008)

Kola said:


> DeniseM
> And what should we expect in mid-November when we will be staying for two weeks ?K




Here are the averages for Nov. 15 - Phoenix  Good hiking & site seeing weather, but too cool for swimming.  Arizona pools are usually not heated, although you may find a few at big resorts.


----------



## naudette (May 18, 2008)

Drive up to Carefree and CaveCreek.  There are numerous quaint shops and restaurants.  

One of my top 5 favorite restaurants is Carefree Station.  I live less than 5 minutes from there.  They have rooftop dining.  Go at sunset and the 360º views of the mountains, valley and sunset are spectacular.  Then as it gets dark, they have twinkling lights and a band playing mellow music.  The food is awesome.  Have a drink in the bar inside, say hi to Thea and Gary.  They are great bartenders.  The bar also has bowls of homemade potato chips for the taking.  I was just there on Friday night.   The sunset was beautiful, food great, and at one point I said to our friends: What could be better than a beautiful sunset, "great friends, food, weather and conversation."  And no, I do not own the place!

Some fun restaurants in Cave Creek are Horny Toad, and Satisfied Frog (I'm not making this up!).  Harolds is a cowboy place that has a pretty good Sunday buffet for $8.95.  It's a foot-stomping crazy place at night.  

Hike up Pinnacle Peak.  

Take a drive to Tortilla Flats.  The road is paved to there, but if you take the back road out of there, be aware it is not paved, washboard one lane. But the views are incredible and worth it.  It's one of the the original wagon trails and  where Apache Indians would lie in wait.  There is a restaurant at the top and three lakes.


If you go to Sedona, take the back road through Jerome.  It's an old mining town built on the side of a mountian.  Very scenic.

Any questions...ask away!
Nancy


----------



## mamadot (May 18, 2008)

Lake Pleasant is very close. You can hike or do a day picnic there. I think they still offer paddleboats lunch/dinner rides.

The Outlets at Anthem are not far. Take I-17 north and exit at Anthem Way, turn left over freeway (west).

One exit north is New River and a fun cowboy bar/eatery is The Roadrunner.
Great burgers!

Ck into Anthem for retirement area. Parkside at Anthem is more family and the Country Club is still for families but more retired folks. We have golf courses, water slides, baseball/volleyball/skate park/lakes/community club house, and lots more. 

Sedona is fun to visit and many people like the Pink Jeep ride out into the desert.

Do take time to enjoy the sunsets. They are so beautiful here!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 18, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> Desert Botanical Garden



This is the #1 things to do in tripadvisor

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...-Desert_Botanical_Garden-Phoenix_Arizona.html


----------



## mattman27 (May 18, 2008)

We are going to go to a Diamondbacks game on Tuesday and probably go to Sedona on Monday or Wednesday. Wife wants to look at houses on Sunday. I will take down some of the restaurants that are being recommended. Thanks all.


----------



## colovaca (May 20, 2008)

Heard museum: precolumbian and indigenous cultures.  Air conditioned.  It is close to downtown and the ball park.  There used to be a science museum that was a lot of fun for kids also downtown.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 20, 2008)

Judging from their 108 temp this week...I suggest an indoor A/C activity. I was there a few years ago in July and I have never felt so hot in my life. I felt like a hot dog on a grill when I wen toutside.

Sedona is much cooler and a nice day trip.


----------



## Lawlar (May 20, 2008)

*Art Museum*

I really enjoyed the Phonix Art Museum.  There is a European Art Treasures exhibition from the Museo de Arte de Ponce until June 15.  There Webb site is http://www.phxart.org/


----------



## zazz (May 20, 2008)

Depends if you have the interest, but the Frand Lloyd Wright Foundation offers some tours of his Arizona home and some of his work. 

http://www.franklloydwright.org/index.cfm?section=news&id=24


----------



## kcirbodmot (May 22, 2008)

The temps CAN be in the 90s in November, but the adage, "It's a dry heat" has more than enough truth behind it to carry some weight, so don't dismiss it.

Traffic/driving distances & times - you'll get the hang of it after a few days. The greater Phoenix area is very spread out, and weekday traffic can slow anybody down more than they might expect. Do some research online to see where things are relative to each other so you don't plan way more than you'll have time to do.

Among our favorite recommendations (in addition to many already made here):
The Boyce Thompson Arboretum (http://www.btarboretum.org/)
AZ Science Center and Historic Heritage Square (http://www.azscience.org/)(http://phoenix.gov/PARKS/heritage.html)
Hiking in South Mountain Park (or any others that suit you better) (http://phoenix.gov/PARKS/hikemain.html)
Desert Botanical Garden (mentioned above; see http://www.dbg.org/)
You may want to check http://www.dbg.org/ for a comprehensive listing on the arts, live music, family/shildren'd activities, sports, etc.
General info at http://www.phoenix-arizona.com/, http://cityguide.aol.com/phoenix/, http://phoenix.citysearch.com/, http://www.ohwy.com/az/p/phoenix.htm, and (ahem) http://www.phoenixgasprices.com. Have a super trip!

Tom


----------



## Jestjoan (May 22, 2008)

*Cosanti*

http://www.arcosanti.org/expCosanti/main.html 

or even Arcosanti (never made it there)


----------

